# merlin



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Pic's Of Merlin


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

great pics carol he is a stunner


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a little cutey gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thank you!
I'm great at taking picture


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> thank you!
> I'm great at taking picture


yes but you had something very good to take pictures of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwww carol hes adorable.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

AWWW he is stunning


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Carol he is a real beauty , how big will he get , Is he a kind of huskyor from that sort of family ?? ive never heard of them before


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very sweet carol hes lovely


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

hes so cute! you must be a proud mummy after all your waiting!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

He's gorgeous Carol!!!! 

I wonder how MM's new Border Collie pup will take to him?


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

he is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

He's fabulous! Such a cute little boy - and such lovely colouring. I'd never heard of this breed until I joined this forum - now I want one!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yes but you had something very good to take pictures of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Very true!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

He is beautifull, he's gonna be one handsome dog wen he gets bigga


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW he's a really stunner get pics of Merlin sending him a big HUG


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*HHHOOOORRRREEEYYYY!!!!!!!! AND CONGRATULATIONS ON ARRIVAL OF UTONAGAN BABY! jUST HOW LOVELY HE IS - i WANNA TO CUDDLE HIM!*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he is so good as well,
he had1 little cry last night and then nothing not a peep.
his gonna change colouring so much while he grows up. and end up a timber grey like the wolves, and gonna be big when he stands up on his back legs should be over 5ft tall.


----------



## millmoll (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhh what is it about puppies that just makes your heart melt


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

millmoll said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh what is it about puppies that just makes your heart melt


because they a so soft and fluffy and so very very cute


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgeous pup,,,


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

Merlin is just stunning no wonder you are so proud


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

He's gorgeous and well worth the wait  congrats hes such a cutie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> He's gorgeous and well worth the wait  congrats hes such a cutie


shall we add one to our wish list,,,,,,,,,
a TT
a border collie
a utonagan,
anything else,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> shall we add one to our wish list,,,,,,,,,
> a TT
> a border collie
> a utonagan,
> anything else,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I want all the above and a Northern Inuit too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I want all the above and a Northern Inuit too!


your very welcome to add one to our list,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> your very welcome to add one to our list,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 I want another chihuahua too 

oh and a Basenji  lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

and a borzoi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> and a borzoi


LOL the list is endless isnt it


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh and a irish wolfhound  
nearly forgot the otter hound


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this wish list is growing by the hour,lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

HEE HEE its going to be a long list thats for sure lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

and an alaskan Malamute
and a GSD


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

and a rottweiler!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> and a rottweiler!


 I love dobermans too i want to add them to our ever extending list


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I love dobermans too i want to add them to our ever extending list


Oooo we've got one coming round tomorrow!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oooo we've got one coming round tomorrow!


thats not fair, can I come for a visit


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats not fair, can I come for a visit


shall I take you to see a litter of them LOL my friend has 9 at the mo !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats not fair, can I come for a visit


Yeah you know you're always welcome here! 

I wanna see the puppies!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah you know you're always welcome here!  well I might just hold you to that
> 
> I wanna see the puppies!!!!!


 pardon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> pardon


think you might have missed my post vixie about the litter of doberman puppies LOL


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> think you might have missed my post vixie about the litter of doberman puppies LOL


LOL, yeah I was refering to tashi's post there! I'll have to be more careful around you with your dirty mind vix!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL, yeah I was refering to tashi's post there! I'll have to be more careful around you with your dirty mind vix!


and as for you come down and visit and you can see three litters of pups welsh springers, dobermans and tonight/tomorrow there could be a litter of golden retrievers as well


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> and as for you come down and visit and you can see three litters of pups welsh springers, dobermans and tonight/tomorrow there could be a litter of golden retrievers as well


I don't think that's a good idea, I'd go home with at least 3 more pups! 

The Doberman that came round earlier had epilepsy and alopecia, poor girl


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't think that's a good idea, I'd go home with at least 3 more pups!


Be a few more to take to the shows with you then


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Be a few more to take to the shows with you then


I'm not as mad as you yet!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm not as mad as you yet!


time yet my boy there is time yet LOL come to our madhouse for a couple of days and you will get the bug animals everywhere


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> time yet my boy there is time yet LOL come to our madhouse for a couple of days and you will get the bug animals everywhere


It's like that here already! Need a bigger place but we are tied to here for another 4 1/2 years!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's like that here already! Need a bigger place but we are tied to here for another 4 1/2 years!


that is one thing we have room here got acre and half and 4 bed detached bungalow about 100 yds from the nearest house


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> that is one thing we have room here got acre and half and 4 bed detached bungalow about 100 yds from the nearest house


I'm hoping to get somewhere simular to that when we are allowed to sell this place. A bungalow with lots of land would be ideal for what I do!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> and as for you come down and visit and you can see three litters of pups welsh springers, dobermans and tonight/tomorrow there could be a litter of golden retrievers as well


awww i wanna come


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> awww i wanna come


you are welcome any time might even take you to meet my friend whose bearded collie went BOB at Crufts one year !!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm hoping to get somewhere simular to that when we are allowed to sell this place. A bungalow with lots of land would be ideal for what I do!


pmd you with the postcode you can find us on google


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's absolutely gorgeous


----------

